# Striking with Hapki



## Paul B (Aug 28, 2005)

Curious name for a thread,I admit.

How does your Hapkido advocate the use of striking? 

I've seen various types of striking in many styles of Hapkido. 

Straightforward punching and striking. Evasive manuever and counterstrike..and the last and highest level(I think) is the use of Hapki in striking. 

The most interesting concept I have been exposed to and am presently working on is the use of particular striking methods for use in conjunction with the momentum gained by a particular lock,or by purely relying on the attackers own momentum and a matter of timing your deflection and strike to make the most effecient use of energy with minimal effort. 

As an example...Imagine applying a S-lock/Z-lock/Nikkyo/Kote Mawashi to an opponent and then timing your strike to make the best use of the downward motion generated by your opponent going to their knees..a kind of "meeting" between your strike's force and that of the opponents to make a larger impact then one could generate by oneself. 

So...any thoughts? Any other scenarios you can think of where one might use this?


----------



## Brad Dunne (Aug 29, 2005)

How does your Hapkido advocate the use of striking? 

We advocate the use of a strike in every application of a technique. 
Two reasons why.....1) Greatly eliminates the Oh S**t, I just screwed it up factor and 2) Allows the smaller person the needed added leverage to make, no rephrase, to allow the technique to work without undo physical strength being applied.

 As an example...Imagine applying a S-lock/Z-lock/Nikkyo/Kote Mawashi to an opponent and then timing your strike to make the best use of the downward motion generated by your opponent................

So you are endeavoring to strike your opponent after the technique is already being applied? Obvious question.....Why? The technique unto itself should be more than sufficient. Wouldn't you stand the chance to lose something within the technique, if you now focus your concentration with the intent to strike?


----------



## American HKD (Aug 29, 2005)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Curious name for a thread,I admit.
> 
> How does your Hapkido advocate the use of striking?
> 
> ...


Greetings,

According to Ji Han Jae the only strikes HKD has is Knife hand, Middle knuckle 
Punch, Palm heel, some elbows. Doju Ji doesn't really teach any other basic strikes but he shows a variety of strikes with-in all the Hoshinsul techniques like upper cut, forearm strikes, etc.

I've seen many people use boxing style, Karate style, and many other strikes but they're not oridginal to the system.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 29, 2005)

The reality is that striking as a function unto itself or using striking as an "interruption" in the flow of technique are both correct and integral as part of what the art of Hapkido uses. They both serve different functions and actually demonstrate the versitality of the art. One way is not better than the other, just different tools in the toolbox.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Paul B (Aug 29, 2005)

Brad Dunne said:
			
		

> So you are endeavoring to strike your opponent after the technique is already being applied? Obvious question.....Why?QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Brad,
> 
> ...


----------



## matt.m (Jul 14, 2006)

In many of our wrist and clothes techniques we incorporate reverse punch, ridge hand, knife hand and reverse punch at same time.  "Helps to soften up opponent".  Striking is very big in Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido.

My dad learned from Lee H. Park, Lee learned from Won-Kwang Wha.  Won and Ji Han Jae were learning hapkido from Choi at the same time.  I only mention this because of the reference to Ji Han Jae in an earlier post.


----------

